# Sharing experience of worshiping Four-Face-Buddha: very efficacious for dream coming true



## proj4good (Oct 30, 2021)

In the previous few years, i worshipped Four-Face-Buddha for a few times every year. Before covid-19, i went to Thailand Bangkok to worship, because of limitations of travelling, i changed to worship Four-Face-Buddha in Hong Kong Tsuen Wan. Both of them are the same Four-Face-Buddha. Both are efficacious. I have tried to hope for my signifcant other for marriage, i told the Four-Face-Buddha about the characterics of person i hope for. Then i tried hard to meet some new friends in daily life. And i really encountered some related persons, that i hadn't encountered similarly before i worshipped Four-Face-Buddha. The characterics i described to buddha were quite rare, so i could know these kinds of person is not coincide, it is because of the existence, kindness and caring of the Four-Face-Buddha.

Just a remainder that if your dream comes true, in fact even Four-Face-Buddha did help you, you must have to devote what you promised to do when you were worshipping!


----------

